# Bay tree leaves turning yellow



## Marion (9 Oct 2006)

I have a fairly large bay tree/shrub (laurus nobilis) growing in a fairly large pot - (about 5' high in total -  ground to top of tree). I notice recently quite a number of yellow leaves. It seems to have lost its glossy look. 

I fed it with osmocote during the summer and watered it fairly regularly. Is it likely to be pot bound? Or attacked by something? It's about 9 years' old.

Marion


----------



## liteweight (10 Oct 2006)

It could have scale. Look for tiny disks (various colours, can be red, brown or yellow) on the stems. Scale can make the leaves turn yellow as they suck the sap from the stems. If you find any, wash them off with soapy water. If too many, you can buy a spray to get rid of them. They used to say May was the best time to do this but I'm sure instruction on bottle will tell you. I'm an organic gardener but I wouldn't let a bay tree die out of principle!

There have been a lot of sudden, cold snaps lately and this can effect the leaves. However, it's the general lack lustre look which makes me think it might have an infestation of something. Even if it's pot bound, you can top dress the pot in Spring.


----------



## bacchus (10 Oct 2006)

Marion said:


> I have a fairly large bay tree/shrub (laurus nobilis) growing in a fairly large pot - (about 5' high in total - ground to top of tree). I notice recently quite a number of yellow leaves.


 
yellow leaves can also be a sign of overwaterring / too much dampness.

Is the plant in a plastic or terracota pot?

I have had a similar issue (but with a citrus) which has been in a very large plastic pot for years... I re-planted it last May into a proper terracota pot and used John Innes no.3 in the process.  The plant has never grown so much sicne then, with beautifull shiny large green leaves... Worth  a try ...


----------



## Marion (10 Oct 2006)

Thanks Baccus and liteweight.

It's planted in a terracotta pot. I used John Innes 3 when I repotted to a larger pot a couple of years ago.

I will investigate it further this evening.

Marion


----------



## oirish (10 Oct 2006)

the yellowing [sorry lightweight landscape architect/ contractor 6 years study - just in case/ not to be pompous] can be a deficiency or chlorosis. The diagnosis is based on what part of the leaf when yellow ie. interveinal or marginal. This can be caused also by the wrong type of feed or over feeding - therefore causing a defiency.

if the entire leaf is gone yellow you will find it is either one of two things affecting your laurus nobilis [bay laurel] 
1] the plant is pot bound and after breaking out the old roots repot in a john innes compost [for woody plants and as previously said]
2] as with the thirty laurus nobilis plants in my garden the leaves go yellow but this is due to a seasonal/ temperature so as new buds can/ will be produced/ regenerated.

oirish


----------



## liteweight (10 Oct 2006)

oirish said:


> the yellowing [sorry lightweight landscape architect/ contractor 6 years study - just in case/ not to be pompous] can be a deficiency or chlorosis. The diagnosis is based on what part of the leaf when yellow ie. interveinal or marginal. This can be caused also by the wrong type of feed or over feeding - therefore causing a defiency.



No problem Oirish, did you study at the Bots?? I realise chlorosis is a deficiency. Would Marion need to water in a sequestered iron compound? I know Camelia, Rhododenron, hydrangea, among others suffer from this in chalky soil and it's easily rectified. Marion said she noticed a few leaves yellowing. Chlorosis usually gives a washed out appearance to the entire plant with some leaves more yellow than others. Should have asked if it was the lower leaves which are yellowing, as Marion might have bad drainage! (sorry Marion)



			
				oirish said:
			
		

> if the entire leaf is gone yellow you will find it is either one of two things affecting your laurus nobilis [bay laurel]
> 1] the plant is pot bound and after breaking out the old roots repot in a john innes compost [for woody plants and as previously said]



Do you not think top dressing is good? I've found this effective particularly when plants grow to such a height that repotting becomes a mammoth task!




			
				oirish said:
			
		

> 2] as with the thirty laurus nobilis plants in my garden the leaves go yellow but this is due to a seasonal/ temperature so as new buds can/ will be produced/ regenerated.



Yes my bay laurels always suffer in a cold snap....30 eh? that must look nice, is it like an avenue?


----------



## oirish (11 Oct 2006)

Would Marion need to water in a sequestered iron compound? I know Camelia, Rhododenron, hydrangea, among others suffer from this in chalky soil and it's easily rectified. 
A] In this you are referring to ericaceous plants or plants liking to an acid soil this may cause an imbalance in nutrients if not actually required and therefore cause a deficiency. This should not affect the bay who prefer a pH of over 4.5 - 4.8 rather than a pH of 5.3 - 5.5
Chlorosis usually gives a washed out appearance to the entire plant with some leaves more yellow than others. 
A] chlorosis depends on the type and will be either between the veins of the leaf [interveinal] around the edges [marginal chlorosis]etc...
Should have asked if it was the lower leaves which are yellowing, as Marion might have bad drainage! 
A]this may happen but moreso the entire plant will start to show signs of stress


Do you not think top dressing is good? I've found this effective particularly when plants grow to such a height that repotting becomes a mammoth task!
A] top dressing is fine when planted in the ground but when planted in a pot its better [as the nurseries will do] to mix the osmocote into the new compost [john innes style]; the season after repotting will suffice top dressing only.




Yes my bay laurels always suffer in a cold snap....30 eh? that must look nice, is it like an avenue? exactly - an avenue

nice one lightweight - sorry if i sound a bit too horticultural?!!!
oirish


----------



## liteweight (11 Oct 2006)

Sure I'm a bit horticultural myself so I enjoy it!! My dream garden would have an avenue of bays but I live close to town  so it's not gonna happen anytime soon!


----------



## Marion (12 Oct 2006)

Hi Oirish and liteweight

The first frost during the week (I had to de-ice my windscreen) must have given it a little jolt. 

The entire leaf is yellow. The yellow leaves are scattered throughout. Overall, It didn't look too bad this evening. I will check and see if it is pot bound.

Oirish,  your avenue must be beautiful.

Marion


----------



## oirish (13 Oct 2006)

Marion said:


> Hi Oirish and liteweight
> 
> The first frost during the week (I had to de-ice my windscreen) must have given it a little jolt.
> 
> ...


 
marion,

your the same as me - the leaves will always take a little hit but usually its used [similar to the phyllostachis/ bamboo] to protect where the new buds will develop from. Just be careful on the osmocote that it is the 6 month and not the 3 month version [very high in phosphorus and produces a lot of soft new growth - very bad in times of frost]. Nothing too much to worry about - unless the entire plant has gone yellow!

oirish

ps: i just love walking up the avenue and sucking on a bay leaf! but it does look well. However it's not the standard laurus nobilis but more a tall cylindrical style which will form a natural look of a hedge. It looks very well!


----------



## z105 (11 Mar 2007)

From a Horticulturist friend of mine - Tomato feed - get in any garden centre ! I tried it before and it works, actually I hope your laurus is still alive at this stage, just came across the post ! Never mind Osmocote !


----------



## z105 (11 Mar 2007)

PS feed it regularly with tomato feed in growing season, these trees are worth keeping as they are very expensive (for some bizzare reason), the shine on the leaves will return after a couple of weeks, and keep watered during a dry period.


----------



## Marion (14 Mar 2007)

Havelaugh,

Thanks for your post. It's stil alive. But it's not as glossy as it used to be. 

I will try tomato food. 

Marion


----------

